

Science panel: No alternative to bulk NSA collection - craigjb
http://www.fredericksburg.com/news/world/science-panel-no-alternative-to-bulk-nsa-collection/article_adaf4b71-fc40-590e-9caf-ad0b8de46bb4.html

======
stox
The best alternative is NONE! When was the last time our Intelligence
organizations warn us of a REAL problem ahead of time?

